# Goats eating tobacco



## TwoAcresAndAGoat (Jul 19, 2003)

Does anyone know if tobacco is bad for goats.


My sister's goats got into her tobacco. Elizabeth ate at least 4 leaves (Uncured) and both the kids ate at least a part of a leaf.


----------



## bare (May 10, 2002)

They'll be ok. I used to have to really watch my goats, 'cause they'd swipe my rolling tobacco and eat it. They didn't care for the butts, probably because of the odor, but they purely loved to chew tobacco, package and all.

They were grain hogs, but would come quicker if they saw me rolling a smoke.


----------



## AnnaS (Nov 29, 2003)

might actually be good for them- my grandparents used to worm their goats with chewing tobacco.


----------



## GoatTalkr9 (Aug 1, 2002)

The first few years we had goats,we wormed with tobacco. It works fine and doesn't hurt the goats.


----------



## ajaxlucy (Jul 18, 2004)

Just curious -- how do you worm with tobacco?


----------



## uncle Will in In. (May 11, 2002)

Does your goat milk taste kinda like a spitoon lately??


----------



## GoatTalkr9 (Aug 1, 2002)

My husband would give them a "poke"..a handful. Within a few hours,it was working,and the goats loved the tobacco. And noooo..it doesn't affect milk flavor. We've come into the 20th century and use Cydectin and Ivermec now though.


----------



## sbfarmer (Jan 20, 2005)

I've talked with a few people lately about using tobacco to de-worm...how much do you give the goats for that? 

Poke sounds even better...it's one of our more pesky weeds here, and it would be nice to have a use for it .


----------

